# IELTS score required for state sponsorship??



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear All,

I want to know IELTS score for State sponsorship (which state will be covered)and apart of Melbourne and Sydney where else IT jobs are there...

I require state list mapped with IELTS scores...

Kindly help me in this regard.


Regards.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Please update me.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

rroz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to know IELTS score for State sponsorship (which state will be covered)and apart of Melbourne and Sydney where else IT jobs are there...
> 
> ...


Well, sydney as in NSW requires 6
Victoria requires band 7

For other places I guess state sponsorship for IT is out of quota. Again I'm not sure, haven't check current status. You need to visit each state's site separately and check current status 

In South Australia there are decent number of IT jobs available now so far I know. Initially their IELTS requirement was 6 then was increased to 6.5, now I guess they are not processing any offshore applications.


----------

